# FINALLY! An ultrasound!!!!!!!



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I finally got the order for my ultrasound! It was like pulling teeth out of a bear but I finally was given the "go ahead". I will post as soon as I get the results.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good news! I'm glad for ya!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good news, indeed!


----------



## BlindMag (May 17, 2013)

Yay, crossing fingers for you!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Just got back from the ultrasound. Took all of 15 minutes. She looked at the middle, right and then left. Done, over and outta there in minutes.
Now the waiting begins. I hate the fact that they can't tell you ANYTHING.


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

sjmjuly said:


> Just got back from the ultrasound. Took all of 15 minutes. She looked at the middle, right and then left. Done, over and outta there in minutes.
> Now the waiting begins. I hate the fact that they can't tell you ANYTHING.


Glad you got it done though! And not to get your hopes up, but the fact that it was quick is probably a good sign, in my opinion. I had mine done to review a thyroid nodule, and it took well over 30 minutes. The tech measured and then did doppler on the nodule, measured the thyroid itself, and then spent a good while finding and measuring lymph nodes. But I guess because she already knew I knew about the nodule, she answered all of the questions I asked. I didn't ask what she thought it all meant though, as I know they can't answer that. 

Keep us posted and try to get a copy of your report!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

abymom99 said:


> Glad you got it done though! And not to get your hopes up, but the fact that it was quick is probably a good sign, in my opinion. I had mine done to review a thyroid nodule, and it took well over 30 minutes. The tech measured and then did doppler on the nodule, measured the thyroid itself, and then spent a good while finding and measuring lymph nodes. But I guess because she already knew I knew about the nodule, she answered all of the questions I asked. I didn't ask what she thought it all meant though, as I know they can't answer that.
> 
> Keep us posted and try to get a copy of your report!


I watched the screen as she did it (like I could understand any of it,,,,:tongue0013 She basically measured each area and took a bunch of pictures and that was it. I told her 'Wow that was quick" and she said "yeah, these don't take long". I didn't see anything that made me say "OMG WHAT IS THAT!?" so I have my fingers crossed. I had an ultrasound on one of my breasts two years ago and that took forever and alot of the tech going back and forth to the radiologist. (I had a small non-cancerous cyst) I am only hopeful that it will rule out anything more than what I am dealing with now, which is PLENTY trying to get my meds straight. What a nightmare it's been.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Happy that you got it done!

You can't really base anything on the time it took for the ultrasound. I'm hoping for the best for you!


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep, you can usually tell when the tech spots something unusual. But at the same time, it doesn't mean the tech catches everything either. Otherwise we wouldn't have a need for radiologists! LOL.

Keep us posted! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> I watched the screen as she did it (like I could understand any of it,,,,:tongue0013 She basically measured each area and took a bunch of pictures and that was it. I told her 'Wow that was quick" and she said "yeah, these don't take long". I didn't see anything that made me say "OMG WHAT IS THAT!?" so I have my fingers crossed. I had an ultrasound on one of my breasts two years ago and that took forever and alot of the tech going back and forth to the radiologist. (I had a small non-cancerous cyst) I am only hopeful that it will rule out anything more than what I am dealing with now, which is PLENTY trying to get my meds straight. What a nightmare it's been.


We are all very very glad about this and cannot wait to hear the outcome which we hope is good; of course!

[/URL


----------

